# One of the reasons why I'm a Gen Z(Or late "Gen Y" if you believe 95-97 is) Socialist



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

*One of the reasons why I'm a Gen Z(Or late "Gen Y" if you believe 95-97 is) Socialist*

One of the main reasons I've picked Socialism is that it will allow me to go my own way and choose my own path, to think for myself. Baby Boomers - Gen X had it lucky than the first-home buyers and etc of Later Gen Y and Z. I believe Later Gen Y and Gen Z most likely are a repeat of that same social/psychological cycle which created the "G.I Generation" or "Silent Generation", that witnessed the Great Depression of the 1930s. If only enough knowledgeable/resourceful ones from that gen were alive today to comment on Gen Y-Z or confirm this.

Many people born in 1995+ or those in their 20s have big financial issues, especially in Australia within Sydney. Housing prices being extremely expensive for even people with the "good jobs" to buy, only being able to be rented. First-home buyers and youth have to depend on parents to do it SOME of whom will control us by using that dependence to try to force us to follow what they say sometimes, not allowing us to make our own choices in life or choosing our own path. They are not just expensive but EXTREMELY expensive and often cost millions or tens of millions. Sure its good to provide support for your offspring, but it is WRONG to take advantage of this to make them dependent on you and use that to force them to be how you want. This is also mainly how hardline traditionalism's influence survives today, through dependence of youth on parents.

Even in the not very good examples of socialism like in the USSR, on the bright side kids/teens were encouraged to not obey their parents and live life however they wished instead of how their parents wished it, follow + pursue their own dreams or interests. It was also illegal for parents to disown their offspring if they refused to obey their wishes. Those that were disowned got given welfare housing accommodation with access to as much food or employment with income as they wanted. I am talking about the social security aspect, all things have their good and bad parts. While the parents got prosecuted for disowning them at refusal to obey their wishes. Offspring are people too, not objects.

This is one of the main reasons I support Socialism, putting Marxism-Leninism included as last option. Libertarian-Socialism as first option. Let us all work together as fellow human beings to share and provide for each other, as well as for those who can't because of their weaknesses. Pull each other out of this. This current system and others cannot offer this independence, especially when we are in financial crisis. Despite us being told to "pursue our dreams".


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

Well, at least the economy is better today in the U.S. than what it had seven years ago. There's no need to support socialism in America, unless you were politically radical or something.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

PurpleEagle99 said:


> Well, at least the economy is better today in the U.S. than what it had seven years ago. There's no need to support socialism in America, unless you were politically radical or something.


Its bad for youth, atleast for where I live in Australia. Tony Abbott and Joe Hockey + the ideology they follow which still remains despite being kicked out of their positions made its economic situation more severe than that of the U.S with unemployment being an all time high especially youth. Housing prices cost MILLIONS - TENS OF MILLIONS, its literally IMPOSSIBLE for any first-home buyers or youth to buy their own home. Under Socialism during most cases its a crime/illegal for parents to disown you for not following their wishes, if you are disowned they would be prosecuted and you would just be granted your very own place of residence. The system is mutating into something already that will contradict its original nature, TPP already passed. Australia is also part of the TPP.

Which means if you unionize(which hurts corporate profits a little) you will just be sued, entire countries or people can be sued if they hurt corporate profits a little. Prepare for higher medicine prices and lower wages.


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

Dawn of the Light said:


> Its bad for youth, atleast for where I live in Australia. Tony Abbott and Joe Hockey + the ideology they follow which still remains despite being kicked out of their positions made its economic situation more severe than that of the U.S with unemployment being an all time high especially youth. Housing prices cost MILLIONS - TENS OF MILLIONS, its literally IMPOSSIBLE for any first-home buyers or youth to buy their own home. Under Socialism during most cases its a crime/illegal for parents to disown you for not following their wishes, if you are disowned they would be prosecuted and you would just be granted your very own place of residence. The system is mutating into something already that will contradict its original nature, TPP already passed. Australia is also part of the TPP.
> 
> Which means if you unionize(which hurts corporate profits a little) you will just be sued, entire countries or people can be sued if they hurt corporate profits a little. Prepare for higher medicine prices and lower wages.


But that's not going to interest me into turning the United States into a communist/socialist country. The majority of Americans love capitalism, and if you think that it's a good idea to turn it into the second biggest USSR, then you have no idea how American politics can fuck you up. I'm not proud of being American because of how their politicians are either SJWs or racist conservatives, but at least I'll be proud of its democracy and mixed economy. Face it, the only way to survive economically, is through capitalism, because you would get more freedom and rights when you do that. Not to mention that you can get more money whenever you own a private business, so that you can enjoy it. 

Think all of the stuff that you want, just for working in a capitalist-style private business. You could get cable TV or even some of their premium channels (and also a decent house or apartment) if you worked at a job that's not based on minimum wage.


----------



## bender477 (Aug 23, 2010)

Dawn of the Light said:


> The system is mutating into something already that will contradict its original nature, TPP already passed. Australia is also part of the TPP.
> Which means if you unionize(which hurts corporate profits a little) you will just be sued, entire countries or people can be sued if they hurt corporate profits a little. Prepare for higher medicine prices and lower wages.


thanks for paying attention, plz continue to oppose this terrible piece of legislation (I know that I will continue to be making phone calls)
I'm in my mid20s which should make me a millenial, and BELIEVE ME we got financial problems too. there was a lot of discussion in ows about how we'd been fucked by the system: high college tuition + no jobs ponzi scheme.

global trade isn't bad in and of itself but unfortunately these agreements are being written by the same people who they are meant to benefit, it's so fucked.


----------



## bender477 (Aug 23, 2010)

PurpleEagle99 said:


> Think all of the stuff that you want, just for working in a capitalist-style private business. You could get cable TV or even some of their premium channels (and also a decent house or apartment) if you worked at a job that's not based on minimum wage.


yes but here's the thing, they all want us to work minimum wage (or even for free).
if they didn't they wouldn't spend so much time trying to bust unions.


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

bender477 said:


> yes but here's the thing, they all want us to work minimum wage (or even for free).
> if they didn't they wouldn't spend so much time trying to bust unions.


If you meant businesses like fast-food restaurants, then you got a point. But if you got a job that requires a college education, then you could get more money than working as a cashier at McDonald's.


----------



## bender477 (Aug 23, 2010)

PurpleEagle99 said:


> But if you got a job that requires a college education


you'll be living on a fast food worker's salary regardless as you pay down your debt.
OR
even better yet, will be working a job which doens't require tert education skills, but requires a college degree, just because.


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

bender477 said:


> you'll be living on a fast food worker's salary regardless as you pay down your debt.
> OR
> even better yet, will be working a job which doens't require tert education skills, but requires a college degree, just because.


You mean test education skills? Needless to say, you really need test education skills in order to graduate from high school, which allows you to go to college.


----------



## bender477 (Aug 23, 2010)

no, tertiary
as in "third"
big college word


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

bender477 said:


> no, tertiary
> as in "third"
> big college word


You know, you could just say tertiary instead of tert, since I didn't know what the word meant.


----------



## bender477 (Aug 23, 2010)

PurpleEagle99 said:


> since I didn't know what the word meant.


why didn't you know what the word meant?
my superpower is reading minds of course


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

bender477 said:


> why didn't you know what the word meant?
> my superpower is reading minds of course


Because I didn't know what that word meant. I'm still in high school, you know.


----------



## bender477 (Aug 23, 2010)

PurpleEagle99 said:


> I'm still in high school, you know.


I can still read minds
you must know a lot about economics & the history of labor


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

bender477 said:


> I can still read minds
> you must know a lot about economics & the history of labor


I don't think I can take you seriously about you reading minds.


----------



## bender477 (Aug 23, 2010)

can you take me seriously abt knowing politics?


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

bender477 said:


> can you take me seriously abt knowing politics?


All you were talking about in this thread, was on how the government is just paying the majority of Americans with minimum wage. It makes no sense because people are allowed to go to college and get the job they wanted with a fair pay.


----------



## bender477 (Aug 23, 2010)

PurpleEagle99 said:


> because people are allowed to go to college and get the job they wanted with a fair pay.


freedom isn't free when tuition is 20k a year, and that's the cheap places
freedom also isn't free when you have to work 50 hours a week just to make room + board while you try to finish said education


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

bender477 said:


> freedom isn't free when tuition is 20k a year, and that's the cheap places


Okay, if you can at least get a job where you can definitely pay 20k a year for tuition, or have a fiancee that help you with this shit, then you're fine.


----------



## bender477 (Aug 23, 2010)

PurpleEagle99 said:


> Okay, if you can at least get a job where you can definitely pay 20k a year for tuition


I thought you said you had to go to college first, that's how you got 20k a year jobs
I want a rich fiance, but all the boys just wanna bang and begone cuz I po'


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

bender477 said:


> I thought you said you had to go to college first, that's how you got 20k a year jobs
> I want a rich fiance, but all the boys just wanna bang and begone cuz I po'


Yeah, but what if you get a job that doesn't require a college education? That can probably pay over your tuitions and shit.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

NewYorkEagle said:


> Yeah, but what if you get a job that doesn't require a college education? That can probably pay over your tuitions and shit.


Sure you can get a job that doesn't require college ed, if you want to clean rubbish bins or dishes for the rest of your life and be seen as a 'loser' by everyone. If you're an INFP in this situation you'll have a pretty shitty time, because most jobs that don't require a degree of some sort are jobs that INFPs would probably commit suicide over.
And NO that one job will NOT be enough to pay for tution fees! Minimum wage you get 17,000 to 20,000 a year and that's the price of some courses! You couldn't even afford to live on your own on that money, because the housing is so expensive. Then you have bills and what not, living on your own on a minimum wage IS impossible. (Unless you work 3 jobs and want no life!)
Australia isn't America (In some ways...)
The government we have at the moment is fucking people over.
And the free trade agreement we have with other countries was a bad decision...
Yeah, our government only cares about rich people.

No matter who we vote for its all screwed, but I'd rather have Labor than Libs...
Actually, better than Labor or Liberal
A DIFFERENT DAMN PARTY.

(Liberal in Australia are right-wing).


----------

